# Closed caption issues



## rothlike (Aug 1, 2005)

I am deaf and rely on the closed captioning and have found that if I am watching a recording and pause it to look at "Info" or the recorded show list, the closed captions stop displaying, even though the setting is still on. I have to turn the CC setting off and then on again to get it to work again, sometimes have to repeat the process a couple of times. Anyone else? 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Hicks (Aug 30, 2017)

rothlike --

I have a TiVO Bolt. I don't routinely use Closed Captioning but I decided to enable it to see if I could reproduce the problem that you described on my TiVO.

Here was my test:

Used "Settings" to enable Closed Captioning.
Chose a recording of "Meet the Press" and started it playing.
Verified that captioning WAS displayed.
Pressed the "Pause" button. The show paused
Pressed the "Info" button. The Info screen was displayed. 
Pressed the "Info" button. The Info screen disappeared.
Pressed the "Play" button. The show started playing again and the captions WERE displayed.
Is this sequence the same as what you observed?

I did notice one thing. At Step 5 (above), the bottom of the screen said "Press "OK/Select" to turn off Closed Captioning". I repeated my test, but at Step 6, instead of pressing the "Info" button again, I pressed "OK". When I did this, the show started playing again but closed captions WERE NOT displayed. Is it possible that this is what you are running into?

Please feel free to contact me directly if you want me to do any further testing. I don't have any direct involvement with TiVO Corporation so there isn't anything that I can do to help make any changes. I just thought that it's sometimes helpful to have someone else verify a problem just to make sure that you aren't missing a step or seeing a ghost!

Good luck!

Gary Hicks


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

rothlike said:


> I am deaf and rely on the closed captioning and have found that if I am watching a recording and pause it to look at "Info" or the recorded show list, the closed captions stop displaying, even though the setting is still on. I have to turn the CC setting off and then on again to get it to work again, sometimes have to repeat the process a couple of times. Anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Definitely should not be the case. Try rebooting the Bolt.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

rothlike said:


> I am deaf and rely on the closed captioning and have found that if I am watching a recording and pause it to look at "Info" or the recorded show list, the closed captions stop displaying, even though the setting is still on. I have to turn the CC setting off and then on again to get it to work again, sometimes have to repeat the process a couple of times. Anyone else?


No one else has ever reported anything like this. I watch with CC 100% of the time (also deaf), and have probably hit every combination of buttons one can press over twenty years. They have never turned themselves off. Either you have a defective unit of some sort, or there is a button/combo set we're not aware of.

Without being too pedantic about it, yet wanting to fix this, could you detail every button press next time this happens?

Good luck!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

astrohip said:


> No one else has ever reported anything like this. I watch with CC 100% of the time (also deaf), and have probably hit every combination of buttons one can press over twenty years. They have never turned themselves off. Either you have a defective unit of some sort, or there is a button/combo set we're not aware of.
> 
> Without being too pedantic about it, yet wanting to fix this, could you detail every button press next time this happens?
> 
> Good luck!


i use captions for most every pre-captioned show (the live caption delay bugs me to no end!), @astrohip, i've actually witnessed this behavior a handful of times on my pxl over the past 11 years - i've never understood what caused it or why it happens, but the fix is exactly like the op describes, and then it's ok (i currently use digital captions due to past troubles with analog) - maybe try switching the captions from analog to digital, or digital to analog?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> i use captions for most every pre-captioned show (the live caption delay bugs me to no end!), @astrohip, i've actually witnessed this behavior a handful of times on my pxl over the past 11 years - i've never understood what caused it or why it happens, but the fix is exactly like the op describes, and then it's ok (i currently use digital captions due to past troubles with analog) - maybe try switching the captions from analog to digital, or digital to analog?


That's interesting. This is the first I've heard of this type of bug, and I tend to read every thread on captions. One quick thought: Make sure "B" isn't being pressed somehow. That's the CC toggle.

I remember back when captions were a big problem, often scrambled and whatnot, especially after the advent of digital captions. There is one thing in particular you can do to make sure captions are as trouble-free as possible. First, turn ON digital captions. Then turn OFF analog captions. Having them both on can create conflicts within the caption generator.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the "b" button shortcut has never worked on my pxl, let me try it again...nope, still nada. 

eta: oh, and i've only run analog or digital, never both at once.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

One thought that just occurred to me... @rothlike might be on TE4, and that could have bugs I'm not aware of, and aren't able to play with. I'm 100% old school.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

astrohip said:


> One thought that just occurred to me... @rothlike might be on TE4, and that could have bugs I'm not aware of, and aren't able to play with. I'm 100% old school.


same here.


----------



## rothlike (Aug 1, 2005)

astrohip said:


> One thought that just occurred to me... @rothlike might be on TE4, and that could have bugs I'm not aware of, and aren't able to play with. I'm 100% old school.


I do believe that I am on the TE4 version as I have never declined software updates...

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

rothlike said:


> I do believe that I am on the TE4 version as I have never declined software updates...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


TE4 does not come as software update (and btw, there is no way to decline a software update short of removing internet connectivity). It either comes with the box when you purchase it or you have to take positive steps to "upgrade" from TE3.

Did you try rebooting your box?


----------



## susano (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi, I have a similar problem. I use CC all the time. When I record a show and go to watch it, the CC used to start up right away no problem. For the last month or so, every time I go to watch a new recording - CC isnt showing. I have to hit Info button (which shows CC is on). I have to then turn CC off and then turn it on again. From that point on CC displays for that recording just find (even if I stop watching and go back later). Any ideas? It is a real pain. thanks


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

susano said:


> Hi, I have a similar problem. I use CC all the time. When I record a show and go to watch it, the CC used to start up right away no problem. For the last month or so, every time I go to watch a new recording - CC isnt showing. I have to hit Info button (which shows CC is on). I have to then turn CC off and then turn it on again. From that point on CC displays for that recording just find (even if I stop watching and go back later). Any ideas? It is a real pain. thanks


It appears this is a bug in the latest update to your TiVo. There isn't anything you can do (at least, not that anyone has discovered yet). Hopefully, TiVo will push out a quick update fix.


----------



## siliken (Oct 23, 2007)

susano said:


> &#8230;When I record a show and go to watch it, the CC used to start up right away no problem. For the last month or so, every time I go to watch a new recording - CC isnt showing. I have to hit Info button (which shows CC is on). I have to then turn CC off and then turn it on again. From that point on CC displays for that recording just find (even if I stop watching and go back later). Any ideas? It is a real pain. thanks


This has been my exact problem also. I always use captions but when I go to a new program in my watch list the captions stop appearing though the info screen says on. Turning captions off and back on restores them. Rinse, repeat for every new show. Captions stay active when changing channels on live TV.

TIVo Edge software version (sorry, Bolt forum but may not be significant)
21.11.1.v5-USM-12-D6F


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I have to do the same with my OTA bolt, when a show starts, turn off cc, turn on cc.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Same issue here on both of our TiVo Bolts. It started occurring immediately after I opted out of those ads you see when a recorded show is played back. It is still occurring.


----------



## rkcarter (Apr 8, 2002)

Happens on my TiVo Roamio as well as our Bolt.


----------

